# 10 DAY OLD ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## coreyc (Feb 12, 2011)

so tiny and cute


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 12, 2011)

excellent!


----------



## montana (Feb 12, 2011)

Are they cheaper by the dozen ??


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, so tiny!! How fast do they grow?


----------



## jensgotfaith (Feb 12, 2011)

That is amazing! I saw your other posts and was just wondering how small they are when they hatch. Talk about crazy fast growth!


----------



## Angi (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow it is long and skinny. Are they always born like that? How many in the clutch?


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice. You can already see the little pointy nose.


----------



## Isa (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww what a cutie  I can't believe this little baby will get soooo huge


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 12, 2011)

Crazy that they are sooooo tiny and grow soooooo big!! Just wondering are they usually that color when they are just hatched and they turn black later, or does it vary by the gene pool? Like my CDT, some are lighter and some are darker. Just super curious!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 12, 2011)

*


Angi said:



Wow it is long and skinny. Are they always born like that? How many in the clutch?

Click to expand...

Yes, they always hatch brownish. They turn black within the first week or two.

Clutches vary, ususal is 13 to 16 per clutch.












*


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 12, 2011)

OH MY GOSH......they are sooooooo stinkin cute!!!! Thanks Greg for all the pictures! How do you get anything done!! I would be staring at babies all day!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 12, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> OH MY GOSH......they are sooooooo stinkin cute!!!! Thanks Greg for all the pictures! How do you get anything done!! I would be staring at babies all day!!


*I spend alot of time with the torts for sure. Being retired helps, LOL.*


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 12, 2011)

Ultra cool! ..... very rare sight to see one those giants in such tiny form! 
Thanks for sharing ! 
JD~


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think you can get much cuter than that. Thanks for sharing!


----------

